# Treatment for goat chlamydia??



## Kelly S (May 9, 2019)

If you have chlamydia in the herd, now what??
What is the treatment and is there a vaccination to protect the rest of herd? Help I am very confused


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

https://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/chlamydia.html ;this is an article from Onion Creek Ranch that explains more about chlamydia in the herd. There is information about husbandry practices to help prevent the risk of spreading to other goats. As for a vaccination against chlamydia in goats, I don't believe there is one. In researching an answer, I came across a vaccine for sheep. However not any information on whether it can be used for goats or if it is effective when used with goats. No personal experience, just research. Maybe others who have experienced this could offer hands on suggestions for you.

Welcome to our group and am sorry this is happening in a herd.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! I am sorry this has caught you. I don't have the knowlege to help. Will look in Merck Vet Manual.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

_Chlamydia abortus_ (the agent of enzootic abortion of ewes) is the most common cause of abortion in goats in the USA. In naive herds, up to 60% of pregnant does can abort or give birth to stillborn or weak kids. Abortions can occur at any stage of pregnancy, but most are in the last month. Reproductive failure is usually the only sign of _C abortus_ infection, but occasionally there is concurrent respiratory disease, polyarthritis, conjunctivitis, and retained placentas in the flock. Aborted lambs are usually fresh with no gross pathology. Placentitis is usually present and consists of reddish brown exudate covering cotyledons and intercotyledonary areas. Microscopically, necrotizing vasculitis and neutrophilic inflammation are present in the placenta. Chlamydial organisms can be visualized in appropriately stained placental smears, but they cannot be differentiated from _Coxiella burnetii_. Fluorescent antibody or immunohistochemical staining, ELISA, PCR, or culture can be used to definitively identify _C abortus_. The placenta is the specimen of choice, but sometimes the diagnosis can be made by testing liver, lung, and spleen.

During an outbreak, aborting does should be isolated, and tetracyclines given orally or parentally. There is no chlamydial vaccine for goats, but the vaccine for sheep is relatively effective. Like sheep, goats that abort are immune. Sheep that abort due to _C abortus_ remain infected for years, if not life, and shed the organism during ovulation; whether this occurs in goats is not known. _C abortus_ is zoonotic, occasionally causing serious disease in pregnant women.
From Merck Vet Manual.

Recent studies indicate that host specificity of different species is not as clear as previously thought. Most members of the genus _Chlamydia_ have shown to be transmissible among species, including people. Zoonotic transmission from animals to people is well known for _C psittaci_, _C abortus_, and _C felis_. Conversely, chlamydial species of people have been detected in numerous animal species.

Transmission of avian _C psittaci_ strains to people may result in atypical pneumonia or even life-threatening acute illness (ie, psittacosis in people). Transmission between companion parrots and dogs or cats, respectively, has also been associated with clinical cases. Furthermore, _C psittaci_ has been found in numerous other mammalian species (eg, cattle, swine, horses, small ruminants, rodents, wildlife). An association between _C psittaci_ genotypes with host species has recently been detected, but the pathogenetic relevance as well as the zoonotic potential of non-avian _C psittaci_strains have yet to be defined.

_C abortus_ may cause abortion and fetal death in pregnant women after transmission from goats or sheep. It has also been found in other animals (cattle, swine, wild suidae, horses, and birds). Zoonotic risks resulting from these hosts and the role of this pathogen in these hosts are unknown.

Natural transmission of _C felis_ mostly occurs through close contact with other infected cats, their aerosol, and fomites, but the pathogen has also been found in dogs. With respect to people, there is clear evidence that _C felis_ acquired from cats may occasionally cause keratoconjunctivitis. Reports are rare, attributing this pathogen to serious systemic disease or atypical pneumonia.

The known human pathogen _C pneumoniae_ was detected in cats with conjunctivitis and also infects koalas, horses, and frogs. _C trachomatis_, the other human pathogen, was found in pigs and birds so far.

The risk of zoonotic transmission of other chlamydial species found in numerous animal species beside their main hosts, including the two new species _C avium_ and _C gallinacea_, has yet to be defined.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

*Prevention and Treatment:*

The classic concept of prophylactic immunization that elicits sterilizing immunity and virtually 100% protection from disease does not apply to chlamydiae. However, therapeutic vaccination may nevertheless provide substantial health and economic benefits. To prevent abortion in small ruminants, _C abortus_ live vaccines are available. There is, however, an ongoing and controversial discussion whether the vaccine strain might even be involved in enzootic abortion. Vaccines against _C felis_ are available for pet cats, but little has been reported about their efficacy.

Several antimicrobials (eg, tetracyclines, quinolones, macrolides, lincosamides, rifamycins) can interfere with chlamydial replication. Tretracyclines or fluoroquinolones (eg, enrofloxacin) are generally the drugs of choice. Treatment must start as early as possible and continue for at least 7 days.

No antibiotic treatment for chlamydiae is bactericidal. It is suspected that antibiotics frequently induce persistent chlamydial infections by reducing antichlamydial immunity due to suppression of antigen production while not completely eliminating chlamydiae


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I delt with chlamydia late last year. My vet had me give give Duramycin(oxytetracycline) It stings though and can be a bit of a pain to give to them once they know what you are doing.


----------



## Kelly S (May 9, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> I delt with chlamydia late last year. My vet had me give give Duramycin(oxytetracycline) It stings though and can be a bit of a pain to give to them once they know what you are doing.


Did they have u treat the hold herd? Or just the remaining pregnant does?


----------



## Kelly S (May 9, 2019)

Has anyone use the sheep vaccine for this? And do u do it yearly?


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

https://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/abortiondiseases.html

This is an updated version with similar information to the article posted above. However in this article she speaks more about the vaccine used in sheep being ineffective. So the short answer is no, it wouldn't work. She does list appropriate protocol and you should take a look. Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Kelly S said:


> Did they have u treat the hold herd? Or just the remaining pregnant does?


Whole herd . Everyone, Including the buck was treated. Pregnant does got treated 2 days longer than the rest.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you treat the kids you kept?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

goathiker said:


> Did you treat the kids you kept?


I did, yes. None of them were born until a month later. So if OP has any kids born you should also treat all kids. Just make sure you get a new bottle of duramycin(depending when they are born) Mine turned really dark about 2 weeks after I used/opened it. I don't think that works anymore so I didn't use it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In my experience it takes 2 to 3 years to completely clean- up Chlamydia.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

That's good to know. Hopefully, I don't have any more problems (So far I haven't. Fingers crossed it stays that way!) but I'll keep an eye out for any more signs. Should I get them tested for it again? And how often? Every month, few months?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's the thing. Chlamydia lays dormant until there is fetal tissue to infect. The does that were not pregnant, the does that did not abort,* and all ff must be treated again in the third trimester of pregnancy starting day 120. 

*in pregnant does that didn't abort that were treated, you stopped the infection from infecting the foetus but didn't kill the disease only suppressed it. They must be treated late enough that they disease has moved into the fetuses. 

I always recommend treatment for 3 years, day 120 of pregnancy, 10 days, bucks after every breeding season, cull all kids for last 2 years. 
Get non- sting Biomycin from jefferspet.com


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Interesting. Thank you for the info. I'll be sure to write that all down and save it so I remember to do that next year.


----------



## MontanaMist (Dec 27, 2015)

could crusty eyes and slight boogers, be signs of chlamydia? Two does purchased over a year ago were pregnant and had runny eyes so to be safe I treated the onion creek proticol. They kidded. One had twins, one had a single that lived about two weeks. The kid had pale lids no matter what I did. B vitamin shots BoSe . Treated does again with biomycin 5 days and then sold them about a year and a half ago. Today one of my long time does(boer) has crusty eyes, and another quarantined rescue goat (oberhasli) arrived that way. The pictures both goats have been treated 1 day so yellow color is Biomycin but crusty eye matter is greenish. Should I start injections ? No test except placental material. Not much in eyes, but were getting worse so treated those two but none of the rest of the herd. Worried . Should I treat new rescued doe anyway?


----------



## MontanaMist (Dec 27, 2015)

all my does kidded last year healthy kids


----------



## MontanaMist (Dec 27, 2015)

the above detailed information on pink eye chlamydia say goats can be carriers with silent symptoms and talks about whole herd treatment. How common is it?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmm I wouldn't diagnose the photos you posted as pink eye but interested to see what others say.

Chlamydia is typically associated with late term abortions, I'm not sure it would be related to the two week old kid you lost.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is late term abortions only, not after the doe kids, they do not last that long and do not go full term. 

Crusty and goober eyes can be something else. 
Like a cold in the eye, which putting (dripping) penG drops in the eye(no needle) for 5 to 7 days helps that.
To dusty area's they are in, causing eye irritation. 

You may be overly worrying. 
That is concerning on how much you are medicating them. 
Instead of continuing to do that,
you may ask a vet if they can test them for Chlamydia.
Not sure if they can blood test them or not. 

But to me, it doesn't seem like it is Chlamydia if they did not abort late term, which that is a tall tale sign.


----------



## MontanaMist (Dec 27, 2015)

yes the kid was week and died. Dont know if it was a pink eye chlamydia but suspected due to runny eye never stopped till I gave 5 injections over 5 days of Biomycin and the eyes cleared up. The crusty runny eye was how it presented in cold weather. Goat Pink Eye is Chlamydia and it does not always turn white, bacterial pink eye responds to antibiotic. Viral will not. The eyes cleared up so this indicates a bacteria. Kid died. Did not know at time the placenta tissue could have been tested. That this could spread to all my other goats and be carried till they abort then u know. Well I would rather be proactive. I too am waiting to see what others have to say. I just dont know. It does worry me...


----------



## MontanaMist (Dec 27, 2015)

I treated the two does according to onion creek chlamydia instruction. That keeps them from aborting, Its complicated. They can be carriers with no symptoms until they abort. I have read lots of information in veterinary manuals and internet. It may be present for a long time and herds develop immunity. I just want to know what you all think. About crusty eyes...I am less worried. NOT over medicating... just used antibiotic in eyes 5 days now its cleared up. Worried about future abortions and wanted input. I dont work well on computers, communication is not clear sorry


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MontanaMist said:


> View attachment 169159
> View attachment 169147
> could crusty eyes and slight boogers, be signs of chlamydia? Two does purchased over a year ago were pregnant and had runny eyes so to be safe I treated the onion creek proticol. They kidded. One had twins, one had a single that lived about two weeks. The kid had pale lids no matter what I did. B vitamin shots BoSe . Treated does again with biomycin 5 days and then sold them about a year and a half ago. Today one of my long time does(boer) has crusty eyes, and another quarantined rescue goat (oberhasli) arrived that way. The pictures both goats have been treated 1 day so yellow color is Biomycin but crusty eye matter is greenish. Should I start injections ? No test except placental material. Not much in eyes, but were getting worse so treated those two but none of the rest of the herd. Worried . Should I treat new rescued doe anyway?


How do the lungs sound? Maybe just a simple cold or allergies.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There is a major point that is being missed here. Chlamydial pink eye is caused by c. psittaci and chlamydial abortion is caused by c. abortus. These are 2 completely different and distinct bacteria that just happen to belong to the same family.


----------



## MontanaMist (Dec 27, 2015)

I heard a couple of coughs that same week it started but nothing developed and all are clear breathing. Okay Thanks for the info.


----------

